# Andarsene dall'Italia. Posti per vivere in modo decente?



## Tobi (12 Luglio 2022)

Ciao ragazzi sto valutando di lasciare questo paese fallito, se foste al mio posto quale Nazione scegliereste per vivere?


----------



## Marilson (12 Luglio 2022)

Non quella dove vivo io 

La mia lista: Svizzera, Olanda, Germania, Finlandia, Svezia, Danimarca


----------



## livestrong (12 Luglio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi sto valutando di lasciare questo paese fallito, se foste al mio posto quale Nazione scegliereste per vivere?


Dipende dalle tue competenze, il consiglio che ti do è di non andare in un posto tanto per andarci


----------



## Milo (12 Luglio 2022)

Svizzera Olanda Belgio 

se poi fai un lavoro al pc anche Canarie (ma forse viene a noia)

tanta stima se lo fai davvero, io mi lamento e dico sempre di andare via ma poi rimango come un cog…
Non so manco l’inglese dove voglio andare


----------



## Devil man (12 Luglio 2022)

Russia


----------



## el_gaucho (12 Luglio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi sto valutando di lasciare questo paese fallito, se foste al mio posto quale Nazione scegliereste per vivere?


Sicuramente Danimarca (Copenhagen) 
Eviterei l’Olanda


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Luglio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi sto valutando di lasciare questo paese fallito, se foste al mio posto quale Nazione scegliereste per vivere?



Vorresti restare all'interno dell'UE oppure valuti un cambio radicale ?
In caso la scelta dovesse ricadere sulla 1° ipotesi,ti consiglierei la Finlandia (ottima per quanto riguarda il quotidiano e anche per una questione lavorativa) e la Norvegia.
Fino a qualche anno fa avrei consigliato anche la svezia,ma aprendo all'immigrazione selvaggia (africana/mediorientale) si è praticamente fottuta e si sta trasformando in una piccola Francia in miniatura. 

Fuori dal bordello UE potresti far compagnia ad Insigne e trasferirti in Canada


----------



## Andris (12 Luglio 2022)

Città del Vaticano, si sta da Dio


----------



## CS10 (12 Luglio 2022)

Dipende da cosa cerchi...l'eldorado non esiste, in ogni posto dovrai fare compromessi che siano per la lingua, per il clima, per il welfare e il costo della vita...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Luglio 2022)

Dipende cosa vuoi/puoi fare. Per quello che è la mia esperienza diretta, in Germania gli stipendi sono alti e si sta tutto sommato bene (ho sito produttivo li). Io non ci vivrei mai per una serie di motivi, ma possono anche essere futili motivi, dipende dai punti di vista ed esigenze.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Luglio 2022)

Polinesia. Nuova Zelanda. Australia.

E non dare retta agli invasati che ne hanno fatto delle nazioni naziste per via dei lockdowns.

Chi ci è stato, ci è rimasto, oppure lo hanno riportato indietro a forza.


----------



## Ambrole (12 Luglio 2022)

Ovviamente dipende dai gusti, vedo che molti stanno consigliando paesi del nord Europa, io ad esempio non lo farei mai, in particolare, dopo aver avuto morosa danese, ti direi MAI Danimarca e invece vedo che c'è chi la consiglia, de gustibus.
Dipende ovviamente anche dalla situazione economico lavorativa, io ad esempio avendo buoni risparmi da parte, punterei semplicemente a un posto caldo con basso costo della vita, nel quale poter iniziare anche domani a dedicarsi al dolce fare nulla. In questo senso posti come Albania, zona saranda ti consentono di stare in un posto meraviglioso dove si vive da re con 200 euro al mese. Chiaro che devi essere disposto a vivere in un posto a più basso "tasso di civiltà", in termini di servizi e tutele, ma se sei in Italia sei già abituato a tutto.


----------



## Mauricio (12 Luglio 2022)

Dipende. Anni circa? In che settore lavori/studi?

Comunque per quello che vale, tutti quelli che conosco espatriati, ed hanno avviato carriere buone/ottime, vogliono rientrare o sono rientrati in Italia. Non che sia il paese perfetto questo, ma si tende sempre a credere che l’erba del vicino sia sempre più verde.


----------



## Andris (12 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Svizzera Olanda Belgio
> 
> se poi fai un lavoro al pc anche Canarie (ma forse viene a noia)
> 
> ...


se la conoscenza della lingua fosse l'unico motivo di partenza in Italia non avremmo immigrati  

l'italiano è tra le lingue più studiate al mondo, ci sono tanti posti dove sono stato e parlavano italiano.
poi comunque molti annunci all'estero cercano personale che parla italiano


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2022)

Dipende da che vita cerchi.
Io me ne vado a Rio.
Per ora siamo io e l'amico @gabri65 ma siamo disponibili ad allargare la colonia.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dipende da che vita cerchi.
> Io me ne vado a Rio.
> Per ora siamo io e l'amico @gabri65 ma siamo disponibili ad allargare la colonia.


io credevo che @gabri65 volesse andare in California..so che è amante degli USA


----------



## Masanijey (12 Luglio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi sto valutando di lasciare questo paese fallito, se foste al mio posto quale Nazione scegliereste per vivere?


Stesso percorso tentato da me 8 anni fa.
Ho raccolto per un anno informazioni e dati su qualità della vita, costi generici per vivere, opportunità di lavoro, tasso criminalità, istruzione, trasporti, verde, etc etc
Alla fine le alternative erano Canada e Australia.
Ho scelto il Canada e sono partito il primo anno per 24 giorni (sopralluogo) per poi richiedere un visto vacanza lavoro ottenuto l'anno dopo.
Ho mollato famiglia e sono partito 6 mesi alla volta del Canada, prima Vancouver e poi Calgary. Purtroppo nonostante le conoscenze rilevanti ottenute in questi 6 mesi (parlo anche di politici) ho fallito per via dei requisiti mancanti nel mio caso.
Se hai un lavoro con una specializzazione ti consiglio il Canada, è un paese allucinante che mi è rimasto nel cuore.
Se non ti spaventa il freddo, l'Alberta è una regione che offre opportunità gigantesche.
In ogni caso in bocca al lupo se deciderai di fare questo passo.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io credevo che @gabri65 volesse andare in California..so che è amante degli USA


No no andiamo a Rio a vendere gelati e tenere le palle a mollo.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dipende da che vita cerchi.
> Io me ne vado a Rio.
> Per ora siamo io e l'amico @gabri65 ma siamo disponibili ad allargare la colonia.



Assolutamente.

Baracchino dei gelati in spiaggia con centro di ritrovo per milanisti e postazioni internet per chattare tutto il giorno su MW.

Lavoro ce n'è.

No lavativi.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> io credevo che @gabri65 volesse andare in California..so che è amante degli USA



Ci dovevo andare, quando ero ragazzo, per via del mio lavoro e inebriato dal sogno americano ad alta tecnologia. 

Ma si può anche cambiare idea.

Capita, sai. Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Andris (12 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> In questo senso posti come Albania, zona saranda ti consentono di stare in un posto meraviglioso dove si vive da re con 200 euro al mese. Chiaro che devi essere disposto a vivere in un posto a più basso "tasso di civiltà", in termini di servizi e tutele, ma se sei in Italia sei già abituato a tutto.



l'impatto con l'Albania è forte, a meno che non fai un giro organizzato o non frequenti luoghi top dei ricconi.

quando esci la carta di credito ridono e dicono "cash", viaggi nei furgoni da una città all'altra, cerchi una stazione e trovi un parcheggio abusivo chiamato "dogana", vedere gli uomini a zonzo e le donne che lavorano, persone più adulte ancora legate alla mentalità di uno dei peggiori dittatori, tecnologia non ancora diffusa in modo capillare, applicazione della legge molto soggettiva etc

se sei pronto a superare queste avversità quotidiane poi trovi più gente che parla italiano rispetto a certi posti in Italia, una popolazione molto disponibile ad aiutare (specie se dici di essere italiano), i prodotti italiani che si vendono nei negozi, possibilità di investimenti, chiaramente costo della vita più basso etc


----------



## andre85 (12 Luglio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi sto valutando di lasciare questo paese fallito, se foste al mio posto quale Nazione scegliereste per vivere?


Dipende in che settore sei, Ma cipro te la consigli senza ombra di dubbio, e' una gran bella soluzioni, ci ho vissuto 5 anni, economia in espasione grazie agli investimenti israeliani, russi e inglesi. clima fantastico. stile di vita mediterraneo. Non fosse stato per la mia azienda che mi ha permesso di tornare con stipedio estero ( e decreto crescita ) nella mia citta natale, non me ne sarei mai andato.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Luglio 2022)

Sono stato in Svizzera 1 anno, sarei rimasto volentieri ma è difficile trovare lavoro soprattutto se sei di un certo livello e non sai parlare il tedesco (praticamente è un must li, altrimenti gli autoctoni che studiano tedesco e francese fin da piccoli ti surclassano facile).
Mi piacerebbe anche a me il Canada ma mia moglie non è molto propensa ad andarsene dall'Italia. Diciamo che un lavoro ce lo abbiamo entrambi e anche abbastanza buono non ci possiamo lamentare, ma lo farei più che altro per dare maggiori possibilità ai figli.


----------



## ignaxio (12 Luglio 2022)

Penso che da come si parla, molti andranno in Russia dove troverai tanti italiani


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Luglio 2022)

San Marino?


----------



## Maravich49 (12 Luglio 2022)

Dipende da una moltitudine di fattori, su due piedi per paesi extra UE ti direi Florida o California


----------



## Simo98 (12 Luglio 2022)

Tutti a consigliare i paesi nordici, ma il contatto con il loro clima e il buio invernali possono avere effetti devastanti sulla mente, specialmente da chi arriva dal Sud
In caso contrario, statistiche ed esperienze alla mano, sono i paesi migliori in cui vivere, tolto l'aspetto climatico
Germania Francia Svizzera e in parte Regno unito sono più simili a noi e di più facile ambientamento
Oltremare la costa atlantica e del pacifico degli USA o Canada, e se vai al Sud è ottimo anche il clima
In Asia non ne ho idea, ma penso che in quel caso il contrasto con la cultura sia l'adattamento maggiore
Australia ottima se hai qualche referente e riesci a stabilirti


----------



## ignaxio (12 Luglio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi sto valutando di lasciare questo paese fallito, se foste al mio posto quale Nazione scegliereste per vivere?


A parti gli scherzi.. dipende dal motivo per cui vuoi andare e che vorresti trovare di là..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Penso che da come si parla, molti andranno in Russia dove troverai tanti italiani



O negli States,no ?
Strano che in 3 pagine non sia mai stato citato quel bel posto,ci deve essere sicuramente un errore


----------



## Ambrole (12 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'impatto con l'Albania è forte, a meno che non fai un giro organizzato o non frequenti luoghi top dei ricconi.
> 
> quando esci la carta di credito ridono e dicono "cash", viaggi nei furgoni da una città all'altra, cerchi una stazione e trovi un parcheggio abusivo chiamato "dogana", vedere gli uomini a zonzo e le donne che lavorano, persone più adulte ancora legate alla mentalità di uno dei peggiori dittatori, tecnologia non ancora diffusa in modo capillare, applicazione della legge molto soggettiva etc
> 
> se sei pronto a superare queste avversità quotidiane poi trovi più gente che parla italiano rispetto a certi posti in Italia, una popolazione molto disponibile ad aiutare (specie se dici di essere italiano), i prodotti italiani che si vendono nei negozi, possibilità di investimenti, chiaramente costo della vita più basso etc


Sisi, conosco molto bene per lavoro, soprattutto la zona di saranda. Io per mia concezione se dovessi spostarmi dall'Italia lo farei solo per un paese del genere. Ovviamente non devi andare lì con l idea di lavorare, ma solo di piazzarti in spiaggia e goderti il basso costo della vita, sperando che facciano passi avanti sul discorso sanità per quando avrò l età di averne bisogno


----------



## Swaitak (12 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> O negli States,no ?
> Strano che in 3 pagine non sia mai stato citato quel bel posto,ci deve essere sicuramente un errore


come minimo devi aver fatto un anno di militare per sopravvivere


----------



## bmb (12 Luglio 2022)

Dubai.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> come minimo devi aver fatto un anno di militare per sopravvivere



Tranquillo,se hai la fortuna di arrivare in età scolastica potrai fare esperienza diretta a partire dall'high school  
Comunque forse un tempo era il sogno di molti,ora decisamente meno.

Per quanto mi riguarda,c'è poco e niente che valga la pena visitare (esclusi i paesaggi,le varie cascate,yellowstone,il gran canyon,ecc.ecc)
Ma come cittadine zero interesse,forse solo Slab City ,ma devi essere nel mood giusto


----------



## medjai (12 Luglio 2022)

Io abito in Norvegia da parecchi anni. Se riesci a superare l’inverno, allora può essere una ottima destinazione. La qualità di vita è altissima e c’è tanto lavoro e bene pagato.


----------



## Nomaduk (12 Luglio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi sto valutando di lasciare questo paese fallito, se foste al mio posto quale Nazione scegliereste per vivere?


se ci devi andare a lavorare da dipendente sicuramente nord europa. se hai una rendita o soldi da investire ti conviene andare invece in paesi dove tasse e costo della vita sono bassi ad esempio canarie, marocco, messico, ma anche sicilia stessa. poi ci sarebbe anche l'asia, io mi sono trovato bene 2 mesi a bali ma non ci andrei a vivere.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Luglio 2022)

mi pare di non vederlo visto scritto da nessuno o quasi ma a mio parere se uno volesse andare a cercare di fare qualcosa di valido (a livello proprio imprenditoriale) a mio avviso c'è un continente tutto da scoprire....l'Africa!

è una cosa che mi è balenata da qualche anno..


----------



## livestrong (12 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Dipende. Anni circa? In che settore lavori/studi?
> 
> Comunque per quello che vale, tutti quelli che conosco espatriati, ed hanno avviato carriere buone/ottime, vogliono rientrare o sono rientrati in Italia. Non che sia il paese perfetto questo, ma si tende sempre a credere che l’erba del vicino sia sempre più verde.


Litalia è tra i paesi più belli al mondo senza il minimo dubbio, il problema son gli italiani


----------



## __king george__ (12 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Dipende. Anni circa? In che settore lavori/studi?
> 
> Comunque per quello che vale, tutti quelli che conosco espatriati, ed hanno avviato carriere buone/ottime, vogliono rientrare o sono rientrati in Italia. Non che sia il paese perfetto questo, ma si tende sempre a credere che l’erba del vicino sia sempre più verde.


sono d'accordo

che poi c'è il paradosso dei paradossi

spesso chi si lamenta dalla mattina alla sera dell'Italia non si smuove..e chi invece è molto piu positivo sul nostro paese va via  

ne ho visti vari..


----------



## Prealpi (12 Luglio 2022)

Vissuto tre anni magnifici in Quebec, certo il clima in inverno non scherza, ma secondo il mio parere è un esperienza molto positiva, posto magnifico, lavoro molto coinvolgente


----------



## Ambrole (12 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mi pare di non vederlo visto scritto da nessuno o quasi ma a mio parere se uno volesse andare a cercare di fare qualcosa di valido (a livello proprio imprenditoriale) a mio avviso c'è un continente tutto da scoprire....l'Africa!
> 
> è una cosa che mi è balenata da qualche anno..


Ecco adattarmi all'Albania forse ce la farei, Africa mai. Davvero troppa la differenza culturale. Un minimo di contatto umano ci vuole cmq e in Africa credo sarebbe molto difficile.
Canarie ottima ottima ottima soluzione, ma ci vuole già una disponibilità economica superiore.


----------



## sunburn (12 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io me ne vado a Rio.
> Per ora siamo io e l'amico @gabri65


Andrea e Giginho…


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Luglio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi sto valutando di lasciare questo paese fallito, se foste al mio posto quale Nazione scegliereste per vivere?


se mi dici età, settore professionale o cosa aspiri a fare ecc... magari posso essere specifico ma così senza info è difficile.

Ho vissuto in tre continenti diversi, un pò di posti li ho girati.

Detto ciò la scelta più semplice sarebbe rimanere in UE, altrimenti tutto dipende da VISA varie a volte non semplici da ottenere.

in UE dipende veramente cosa stai cercando, la Germania è una delle destinazioni più ambite, soprattutto Berlino dove hai standard di vita tedeschi ma senza vivere la pesantezza della crucconia visto che sei in una metropoli internazionale dove oramai si parla più inglese che tedesco (sto esagerando  ). Fino a 10 anni fa era anche estremamente economica, ora i prezzi di affitti e case sono schizzati alle stelle purtroppo (appunto perchè in tantissimi si stanno muovendo lì). Comunque sì, se vuoi andare all'avventura senza un lavoro direi che Berlino è nel top top della mia lista suggerimenti.

Se sei un nomade digitale, ovvero lavori dal tuo PC, consiglierei invece Lisbona. Bel clima, bel paese, città ancora economica per standard europei.


----------



## wildfrank (12 Luglio 2022)

Vi risulta che i pensionati che vanno a svernare in Portogallo si trovino bene?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Luglio 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Vi risulta che i pensionati che vanno a svernare in Portogallo si trovino bene?



quelli che conosco io sì. A parte i vantaggi fiscali, bel paese, prezzi ancora bassi, offerta sempre migliore di Real Estate.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Luglio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi sto valutando di lasciare questo paese fallito, se foste al mio posto quale Nazione scegliereste per vivere?


comunque credo che il punto per scegliere sia quello di razionalizzare bene il tutto

cos'è che non ti piace di questo paese e che ti porta a voler emigrare? cosa cerchi in un altro paese che qui non trovi?

parti da queste domande e già dovresti scremare parecchio

oltre a tutte le considerazioni che già ti hanno fatto su età lavoro ecc 

un conto è uno ricco che vuole godersi la vita un conto uno che vuole lavorare,un conto uno solo un conto uno che ha famiglia..ecc


----------



## Ambrole (12 Luglio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> quelli che conosco io sì. A parte i vantaggi fiscali, bel paese, prezzi ancora bassi, offerta sempre migliore di Real Estate.


Esatto e sanità eccellente, che non è mai da trascurare per un pensionato.
Cmq sempre per lavoro ho purtroppo passato tempo, troppo tempo anche in Germania, pur non avendo i mai vissuto per un lungo periodo. Ecco io non riesco a immaginare come si possa vivere in Germania. Ok gli stipendi, quello che vuoi (che poi non è che il tenore di vita venga stravolto) ma credo non esistano posti altrettanto brutti. 
Secondo me se vuoi cambiare, vale la pena di cambiare davvero, buttati in un paese dell Europa dell'est, donne stupende, crescita economica e degli stipendi notevole. Vai a scommettere su quei pochi paesi europei non destinati ad un inesorabile declino.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Esatto e sanità eccellente, che non è mai da trascurare per un pensionato.
> Cmq sempre per lavoro ho purtroppo passato tempo, troppo tempo anche in Germania, pur non avendo i mai vissuto per un lungo periodo. Ecco io non riesco a immaginare come si possa vivere in Germania. Ok gli stipendi, quello che vuoi (che poi non è che il tenore di vita venga stravolto) ma credo non esistano posti altrettanto brutti.
> Secondo me se vuoi cambiare, vale la pena di cambiare davvero, buttati in un paese dell Europa dell'est, donne stupende, crescita economica e degli stipendi notevole. Vai a scommettere su quei pochi paesi europei non destinati ad un inesorabile declino.



assolutamente, la Germania a mio avviso è abbastanza noioso, infatti nella risposta precedente avevo specificato Berlino che è un mondo internazionale a parte.

Concordo anche sui Paesi dell'Est, per esempio se sei nel settore tech ci sono svariate possibilità a Tallin e Riga per dire, se sei un investitore si può lavorare bene in Polonia, Ungheria eSlovacchia per fare alcuni esempi. Se ti sai muovere un pò anche Romania/Bulgaria hanno tante possibilità da investitore, conosco per esempio diversi imprenditori agricoli della mia zona lì. Dipende veramente tanto da quello che cerchi.


----------



## davidsdave80 (12 Luglio 2022)

medjai ha scritto:


> Io abito in Norvegia da parecchi anni. Se riesci a superare l’inverno, allora può essere una ottima destinazione. La qualità di vita è altissima e c’è tanto lavoro e bene pagato.


Che settori vanno per la maggiore?


----------



## davidsdave80 (12 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Esatto e sanità eccellente, che non è mai da trascurare per un pensionato.
> Cmq sempre per lavoro ho purtroppo passato tempo, troppo tempo anche in Germania, pur non avendo i mai vissuto per un lungo periodo. Ecco io non riesco a immaginare come si possa vivere in Germania. Ok gli stipendi, quello che vuoi (che poi non è che il tenore di vita venga stravolto) ma credo non esistano posti altrettanto brutti.
> Secondo me se vuoi cambiare, vale la pena di cambiare davvero, buttati in un paese dell Europa dell'est, donne stupende, crescita economica e degli stipendi notevole. Vai a scommettere su quei pochi paesi europei non destinati ad un inesorabile declino.


Quali paesi suggerisci nello specifico?


----------



## Ambrole (12 Luglio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> assolutamente, la Germania a mio avviso è abbastanza noioso, infatti nella risposta precedente avevo specificato Berlino che è un mondo internazionale a parte.
> 
> Concordo anche sui Paesi dell'Est, per esempio se sei nel settore tech ci sono svariate possibilità a Tallin e Riga per dire, se sei un investitore si può lavorare bene in Polonia, Ungheria eSlovacchia per fare alcuni esempi. Se ti sai muovere un pò anche Romania/Bulgaria hanno tante possibilità da investitore, conosco per esempio diversi imprenditori agricoli della mia zona lì. Dipende veramente tanto da quello che cerchi.


Bulgaria ormai ospita una valanga di eventi internazionali, io vado due volte all'anno e ogni anno vedi la città cambiare. Sofia ospita valanghe di studenti da tutto il mondo.


----------



## Franz64 (12 Luglio 2022)

Nuova Zelanda il top: ordine, pulizia, clima gradevole, servizi ok, tasse contenute, lavoro senza stress


----------



## ilPresidente (12 Luglio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi sto valutando di lasciare questo paese fallito, se foste al mio posto quale Nazione scegliereste per vivere?


Canada


----------



## galianivatene (12 Luglio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi sto valutando di lasciare questo paese fallito, se foste al mio posto quale Nazione scegliereste per vivere?


Regno delle due Sicilie: clima ok, dieta mediterranea, lingua simile all’italiano, costo della vita ok!

Scherzo, amici meridionali non ve la prendete, sono solo un oriundo del meridione (per metà), cresciuto in buona parte nel centro Italia, altra metà inglese, ed ho vissuto buona parte della mia vita tra Francia, Vietnam e Cina.
Ognuno di tutti questi posti vale la pena di essere vissuto, nessuno escluso.

Questo per dire che è una scelta talmente personale e circostanziale cui è veramente difficile dare una risposta!

Va’ dove ti porta il cuore: banale, ma mai sbagliato!!

E l’Italia resta sempre una ottima opzione, laddove tutti i conti (personalissimi) alla fine non riportassero…


----------



## Marilson (12 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> O negli States,no ?
> Strano che in 3 pagine non sia mai stato citato quel bel posto,ci deve essere sicuramente un errore


----------



## Swaitak (12 Luglio 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> *Regno delle due Sicilie: clima ok, dieta mediterranea, lingua simile all’italiano, costo della vita ok!*
> 
> Scherzo, amici meridionali non ve la prendete, sono solo un oriundo del meridione (per metà), cresciuto in buona parte nel centro Italia, altra metà inglese, ed ho vissuto buona parte della mia vita tra Francia, Vietnam e Cina.
> Ognuno di tutti questi posti vale la pena di essere vissuto, nessuno escluso.
> ...


tutto sommato hai ragione, peccato che ci sia poco futuro per quelli che vogliono lavorare seriamente, sennò sarebbe un ottimo posto per vivere. Ps: il clima ultimamente fa cacare


----------



## wildfrank (12 Luglio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> quelli che conosco io sì. A parte i vantaggi fiscali, bel paese, prezzi ancora bassi, offerta sempre migliore di Real Estate.


Bene, vediamo che succede....


----------



## pazzomania (12 Luglio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi sto valutando di lasciare questo paese fallito, se foste al mio posto quale Nazione scegliereste per vivere?



Se hai qualcosa di spendibile ( lauree, abilità particolari) vai dove ti porta l'istinto.
Se uno ha una marcia in più ce la fa sempre ed in qualsiasi condizione.
Alla peggio torni o cambi e meta.

Se non hai nulla di spendibile ma vuoi divertirti all' avventura vai ad istinto.
In qualche modo te la caverai.
Alla peggio torni o cambi meta

Se non hai nulla di spendibile e non vuoi divertiti all' avventura, stattene in Italia, l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde.


----------



## Zenos (12 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dipende da che vita cerchi.
> Io me ne vado a Rio.
> Per ora siamo io e l'amico @gabri65 ma siamo disponibili ad allargare la colonia.


Portateci Aristoteles,fratelli di Lecce. (Per soli intenditori).


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Luglio 2022)

Svizzera assolutamente da evitare se non hai un titolo di studio importante ed una buona esperienza nel tuo lavoro. Ho vissuto nel canton Ticino, a dirla tutta stavo lì da Lunedì a Venerdì, facevo l'operaio Edile, nulla di che come lavoro. Prendevo 4000 franchi al mese ma in paragone è come prendere 900 € qui in Italia. Il costo della vita è alto, molto alto e la qualità per me è relativamente buona. Nel senso che ci sono tante cose che mi piacciono e altre meno, tipo le persone che trovo noiose a non finire. Il cibo in Svizzera è ben diverso da qua in Italia :asd

Ho un amico ingeniere che ha vissuto in: Australia, nuova Zelanda, Giappone, Irlanda, Canada e Italia ovviamente. Mi ha detto che il miglior posto resta il Canada, ma che è difficile riuscire a restarci a vivere per via di permessi etc.

Anche io me ne volevo andare, ma mi son ritrovato a esser concorde di una filosofia che mi dicevano da piccolo e cioè la seguente: Se hai i soldi, l'Italia è il miglior posto in cui vivere. Penso che come filosofia sia giusta. Io guadagno benino per essere un Capoturno in Italia e la mia ragazza (a cui chiederò a breve di sposarmi) si porta a casa più di 2000€ a settimana, oltre alla grande possibilità di espandersi ancora e di far entrare in società me (ci stiamo lavorando )

Quindi che dire?

Valuta, ma non si sta così male come molti dicono .

P.S: Onde evitare fraintendimenti, io e la mia ragazza non siamo ricchi né ci sentiamo tali, ma diciamo che col suo stipendio viviamo bene, poi qualcosa porto anche io col mio, ecco.


----------



## Ambrole (12 Luglio 2022)

Italia forse si inizierà adesso a star male e a pagare le conseguenze dei politicacci che abbiamo, ma finora è stato uno dei posti migliori dove vivere (almeno il nord Italia).
Ora purtroppo il costo della vita sta salendo vertiginosamente, la piccola criminalità anche. Troppa immigrazione e troppa ipocrisia per ammettere che essa è un problema economico e sociale. 
Peccato perché basterebbe poco per essere davvero il miglior posto al mondo dove vivere la parte centrale della propria vita


----------



## Mauricio (13 Luglio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Svizzera assolutamente da evitare se non hai un titolo di studio importante ed una buona esperienza nel tuo lavoro. Ho vissuto nel canton Ticino, a dirla tutta stavo lì da Lunedì a Venerdì, facevo l'operaio Edile, nulla di che come lavoro. Prendevo 4000 franchi al mese ma in paragone è come prendere 900 € qui in Italia. Il costo della vita è alto, molto alto e la qualità per me è relativamente buona. Nel senso che ci sono tante cose che mi piacciono e altre meno, tipo le persone che trovo noiose a non finire. Il cibo in Svizzera è ben diverso da qua in Italia :asd
> 
> Ho un amico ingeniere che ha vissuto in: Australia, nuova Zelanda, Giappone, Irlanda, Canada e Italia ovviamente. Mi ha detto che il miglior posto resta il Canada, ma che è difficile riuscire a restarci a vivere per via di permessi etc.
> 
> ...


Non per essere invadente, ma che lavoro fa la tua ragazza/futura moglie? Se non ho inteso male sempre settore edile?

8k (netti?) al mese sono molti, guadagna più del 99% degli italiani. Poi ci sarebbe da aprire thread apposito per discutere con quali cifre si è poveri/ normali/benestanti/ricchi. Ma se non avete uno stile di vita alla Padre Pio (ovvero mani bucate), non dovreste avere patemi per arrivare a fine mese!


----------



## Blackstripedheart (13 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se hai qualcosa di spendibile ( lauree, abilità particolari) vai dove ti porta l'istinto.
> Se uno ha una marcia in più ce la fa sempre ed in qualsiasi condizione.
> Alla peggio torni o cambi e meta.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo. Segui l'istinto. Io l'ho fatto e ora mi trovo nel mio piccolo paradiso in NJ tra cervi, scoiattoli e marmotte. Ho un buon lavoro e sto bene. Negli anni ci siamo fatti amici (molti di origine italiana) ed è difficile che passi un fine settimana senza un barbeque o pranzo/cena in compagnia. Qui è un po' complicato ottenere la carta verde, purtroppo, ma il lavoro non manca. Nella zona metropolitana di NY la vita costicchia ed in città è tornata la delinquenza, ma dove vivo io siamo in campagna anche se a meno di un'ora da NY. Tutto sommato non ho il desiderio di tornare in Italia.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Non per essere invadente, ma che lavoro fa la tua ragazza/futura moglie? Se non ho inteso male sempre settore edile?
> 
> 8k (netti?) al mese sono molti, guadagna più del 99% degli italiani. Poi ci sarebbe da aprire thread apposito per discutere con quali cifre si è poveri/ normali/benestanti/ricchi. Ma se non avete uno stile di vita alla Padre Pio (ovvero mani bucate), non dovreste avere patemi per arrivare a fine mese!



No è in tutt'altro settore, quello dell'estetica, che non avrei mai pensato fosse così redditizio. 

Quando l'ho conosciuta era una dipendente, poi a furia di spronarla, ha aperto la sua partita Iva e da lì è iniziato il tutto. Ha veramente svoltato, ovviamente è bravissima nel suo campo, però è davvero cambiato tutto a livello economico. La cosa bella è che sta ancora crescendo ed ha possibilità di espandersi molto di più. Ovviamente stiamo bene e siamo rimasti le stesse persone di prima, solo con qualche vizio in più. Io per esempio guadagno sui 1800€ al mese, che per essere in Italia sono una buona paga, quindi per ora ho proprio un'altro tenore di vita. Lei mi dice sempre "Pago io, non preoccuparti" ma a me dà fastidio. Siamo andati anche in agenzia di viaggio per andare alle Maldive a Gennaio, 1 settimana appena dopo l'ultimo dell'anno. Veniva una roba come 10.000€ io ho ovviamente ho subito detto di no, lei invece "Dai che pago io" ma alla fine ha prevalso il mio no


----------



## Alkampfer (13 Luglio 2022)

articolo , poi tolto, dal sito dell'ONU. l'ho recuperato dall'archive. dove volete scappare ?


----------



## Mauricio (13 Luglio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> No è in tutt'altro settore, quello dell'estetica, che non avrei mai pensato fosse così redditizio.
> 
> Quando l'ho conosciuta era una dipendente, poi a furia di spronarla, ha aperto la sua partita Iva e da lì è iniziato il tutto. Ha veramente svoltato, ovviamente è bravissima nel suo campo, però è davvero cambiato tutto a livello economico. La cosa bella è che sta ancora crescendo ed ha possibilità di espandersi molto di più. Ovviamente stiamo bene e siamo rimasti le stesse persone di prima, solo con qualche vizio in più. Io per esempio guadagno sui 1800€ al mese, che per essere in Italia sono una buona paga, quindi per ora ho proprio un'altro tenore di vita. Lei mi dice sempre "Pago io, non preoccuparti" ma a me dà fastidio. Siamo andati anche in agenzia di viaggio per andare alle Maldive a Gennaio, 1 settimana appena dopo l'ultimo dell'anno. Veniva una roba come 10.000€ io ho ovviamente ho subito detto di no, lei invece "Dai che pago io" ma alla fine ha prevalso il mio no


In effetti non l’avrei detto nemmeno io che fosse così redditizio il settore estetico.
In ogni caso ben per voi, ovviamente ti consiglio di sposarla che in caso di divorzio ti deve mantenere! (Si scherza).


----------

